# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Украинский хакер написал универсальную распозновалку CAPTCHA

## ALEX(XX)

Эффективность CAPTCHA начинает снижаться по мере развития систем OCR. Тесты стали настолько сложными, что люди с трудом справляются с ними. Нужно внимательно приглядываться, чтобы различить буквы и цифры на этих замазанных, почерканных, зашумлённых картинках. 

Крупные IT-корпорации активно ведут изыскания в этой области. И eBay, и Microsoft работают над изобретением более эффективных версий CAPTCHA. Один из вариантов — распознавать животных, а не буквы. 

Некоторые независимые исследователи трудятся над противоположной задачей — и они порой добиваются немалых успехов. Например, 25-летний украинский хакер Алексей Колупаев создал программу, которая способна пройти почти любой тест. Об этом пишет газета New York Times. 

Алексей Колупаев работает в одной из киевских интернет-компаний, а в свободное время решает проблемы оптического распознавания символов. Вместе со своим товарищем Юрием Огиенко они создали эффективную программу OCR, которая «заточена» специально на решение CAPTCHA. Украинские предприниматели также основали компанию для коммерческого продвижения этой технологии 

Украинцы говорят, что могут настроить свою программу на решение любого типа CAPTCHA. За подобную настройку они берут от $100 до $5000, в зависимости от сложности задачи. Среди клиентов Колупаева встречаются и спамеры. 

«Любую систему можно взломать, у каждой есть свои слабости, — говорит Алексей. — Если вы создали программу, которая распознаёт только одну из ста картинок, это не проблема. Просто нужно постучаться на сайт сто раз — и вы внутри».

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Мне бы эту программу... а то вечно проблемы например с 0 и O...

----------


## drongo

Жадные украинцы попались :Wink:

----------


## Xen

Почему жадные? цены очень даже божеские. вопрос, скорее, в эффективности их распознавалки. Где статистика?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Почему жадные? цены очень даже божеские. вопрос, скорее, в эффективности их распознавалки. Где статистика?


Согласен! Написать можно многое.... а в реале как правило результаты бывают достаточно часто обратные!

----------

